# New Coder: Practice Assessment Exams CPC or CRC...are there any out there?



## Katrinka772 (May 4, 2018)

I took my CPC exam in November and my CRC in March I passed both with 82-84%, in my eyes not too bad. I just took a very short HCC assessment exam, 11 questions got 6 out of 11 right. Needless to say I am bummed, I want to improve my coding skills and want to practice so I do better next time. My biggest fear is the ole if you don't use it you lose it!! I miss having my nose in my coding books both HCC and CPT coding. I am looking at the Practicode however I have heard it is flawed so waiting to see if it goes on sale as it did last year, don't want to pay full price for a product that may not be completely up to par, sorry just my honest opinion.

I know it is hard for a new coder to break in to the field just want to find a way to keep the dust from settling on my skills that I have worked so hard to get.

Thanks for any ideas you might have.

Katrina


----------



## hperry10 (May 5, 2018)

Katrinka772 said:


> I took my CPC exam in November and my CRC in March I passed both with 82-84%, in my eyes not too bad. I just took a very short HCC assessment exam, 11 questions got 6 out of 11 right. Needless to say I am bummed, I want to improve my coding skills and want to practice so I do better next time. My biggest fear is the ole if you don't use it you lose it!! I miss having my nose in my coding books both HCC and CPT coding. I am looking at the Practicode however I have heard it is flawed so waiting to see if it goes on sale as it did last year, don't want to pay full price for a product that may not be completely up to par, sorry just my honest opinion.
> 
> I know it is hard for a new coder to break in to the field just want to find a way to keep the dust from settling on my skills that I have worked so hard to get.
> 
> ...



AAPC has both the CPC and CRC practice exams. I think it would be a good idea to use them. I have heard the same feedback regarding practicode and I agree with you. It may be helpful to look into some other AAPC courses such as the E/M training and the advanced ICD 10 training. You can get CEUs with those courses. Also AAPC frequently has prior year study guides on sale. It may be worth purchasing some of those when they are available.

Heather CPC


----------



## Katrinka772 (May 7, 2018)

I have the practice exams and 2017 study guides for the CPC and CRC, I swear by them for passing the credentially exams. The few pre-employment assessment exams didn't look anything like the credentially exams. I have been looking at a few of the other training modules for credentials I want in the future however I really need a paycheck coming in before doing much more


----------

